# Save Replica HT... a decent retirement



## didnev (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there

We want to give a decent retirement to this 25 yr old mare. She is in the running to win a 1000€ prize, but we need YOUR vote. To vote, simply click: Goede doelen actie 

More info:
RED REPLICA
De Groenen Hoek

Please take a look at our cause: Save Replica (http://apps.facebook.com/causes/226007/9355106?m=1a240be5)


Thank you very much!


----------

